# Just Starting Out?



## rake60 (Jul 10, 2007)

If your looking for a first engine you might what to give this site a look.
It is run my Professor Nial McCabe of the County College of Morris.
http://npmccabe.tripod.com/steam.htm
My very first running steam engine was the McCabe Runner.





It was built with a drill press.  That's ALL!
No lathe or mill.  It runs good!  A noisy little thing.  
<embed src="http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Model_Steam_Running.mpeg" autoplay="false" hidden="false" loop="false" type="application/mediaplayer" wmode="transparent" width="350" heigth="425"></embed>
http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Model_Steam_Running.mpeg

Rick


----------

